# Birch Ply price



## TheTiddles (15 Nov 2011)

A perennial question...

How much per 18mm sheet? I see most people are up in the £70+vat range, is this now the usual unless you buy in bulk?

Aidan


----------



## Oryxdesign (15 Nov 2011)

You can buy it for that but nice sheets are even more.


----------



## Lord Kitchener (15 Nov 2011)

What do you mean by bulk? I ordered 8 sheets today and I think the price was around £37 + VAT. That will be latvian (better than russian) but may well have some patches where knots in the face veneer have been removed.


----------



## Dodge (15 Nov 2011)

I bought a couple of sheets of 6mm this morning for £25.10 plus VAT each - The 9mm I bought the other week was £28.20 plus VAt each from a timber suppliers just up the raod from me.

Rog


----------



## No skills (15 Nov 2011)

Wow, prices of this have crept up loads since I last looked (few years now). Shame we havent got any 28mm sheets left at work (russian birch with the odd 'dutchman' (a Normism??) in the face), I'd ebay them £££££


----------



## TheTiddles (15 Nov 2011)

Ok, so Latvian is ok for veneered work?

I've been quoted £68 inc.VAT from my local supplier, which is ok I think. Seems theprice goes up dramatically once you go over 9mm

Aidan


----------



## joiner_sim (15 Nov 2011)

Where I work we get malasyian / Chinese ply. Some of it is good quality, some poor, but most is fairly decent. Cost price for a sheet of 12mm ply is about £15.


----------



## mtr1 (15 Nov 2011)

I pay about £35/£40 for 18mm lat ply from Meyer timber, probably the same place as Dodge? Its OK for carcasing, but has some patches and the odd bit of colour, so I don't use it for face work. But you can get the good stuff, perhaps you have been quoted for that? But it seems cheap for that, so I think you should ring round a few suppliers as you have been quoted high IMHO.


----------



## ossieosborne (15 Nov 2011)

B & Q sell 2440 x 1220 x 18mm sheets of Temperate Hardwood ply for £59.99 at the moment. 

They used to provide a cutting service too. Not sure if this is still the case though.

Oz


----------



## 9fingers (15 Nov 2011)

Totton Timber want £62.83 delivered and I expect that will include your area.
They are generally high price but good quality.
They quote Latvian/European so I don't know if you have any choice as to which.

Bob


----------



## brihol (16 Nov 2011)

My local B&Q does 18mm birch ply for £80 a sheet.

Brian


----------



## andersonec (16 Nov 2011)

If you have a Jewson's near you, have a look at their 'WISA-Twin Plywood' it's as good as Birch ply, not as heavy and quite a lot cheaper if you can get it at trade price.


----------

